# Kernel netfilter bug

## toroneos

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.21.4

ist der Fehler für netfilter nur für den Kernel 2.6.21? Oder sind auch andere Versionen davon betroffen?

----------

## toroneos

Oder frage ich lieber anders. Ich habe folgenden Kernel 2.6.20-hardened-r2, ist dieser nun auch gefährdet? 

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.

----------

## tgurr

Schau dir doch einfach den entsprechenden commit an und vergleiche es mit deinen 2.6.20-hardened-r2 sourcen.

----------

## toroneos

hmm...

ich habe mal auf bugs.gentoo.org geschaut und bin auf diesen eintrag gekommen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181647

---

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.20.y.git;a=commitdiff;h=13ad357c616a85828fa224c0876a393d1dd6f59f

sehe ich das richtig, dass das die nur diese zeilen geändert werden müssen?

----------

## xces

 *toroneos wrote:*   

> ist der Fehler für netfilter nur für den Kernel 2.6.21? Oder sind auch andere Versionen davon betroffen?

 

Bist du etwa eine der zwei Personen auf der Erde, die SCTP benutzen?  :Wink: 

----------

## toroneos

 *xces wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bist du etwa eine der zwei Personen auf der Erde, die SCTP benutzen? 

 

Öhm, ich glaube nicht. Ich nutze es nur als PPPoE Router und Firewall für zu Hause. Ich lese gerade zum ersten Mal was von dem Protokoll SCTP.   :Sad: 

----------

